# I got bored and came up with something great!



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

I had some leftover pulled pork and was gonna make some nachos.  But all we had were Tostitos Scoops.  So I loaded up the scoops with pulled pork, drizzled with some Bad Bobs Special Sauce (very good stuff), sprinkled with mexican mix cheese and popped in the microwave for 1 minute.  What a treat, these things were delicious!


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

I couldn't get the first pic to load, is the sauce a hot sauce?
Looked real tasty :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I couldn't get the first pic to load, is the sauce a hot sauce?
> Looked real tasty :!:



It's a BBQ sauce a friend of mine brought back from Tennessee.  It's not hot, you could use any BBQ sauce you want.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if you want or it can be hot or mustard based or...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *if you want or it can be hot or mustard based or..*.[/quote:393nf6i3]
 :grin:  :grin: 

Looks great Larry!


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if you want or it can be hot or mustard based or...[/quote:1yiqokse]
You know what I meant  

Didn't I just say that on another post?
I think it was about beans #-o


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Looks tasty, i gotta try that, it would be a great appetizer


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 22, 2006)

looks good, heading to freezer now to thaw out some left over pulled pork

 =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

NORM!  

  I thought the same thing.  Extra jalapeno slices on mine.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> NORM!
> 
> I thought the same thing.  Extra jalapeno slices on mine.



I bet we could make a version of ABT's with these.  The cream cheese, cheese, pulled pork, bacon pieces and chopped up jalapenos mixed together and then stuffed into the scoop and under the broiler for a minute or so until nicely browned!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 22, 2006)

Best be thinking of what they are going to be known as !


----------



## cleglue (May 22, 2006)

I have scoops and pulled pork already in the house.  I guess I'll be trying something new.  Thanks Larry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Best be thinking of what they are going to be known as !



ALT..........Atomic Larry Turds!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":jd7xdj8b]Best be thinking of what they are going to be known as !



ALT..........Atomic Larry Turds![/quote:jd7xdj8b]
 :ack: That's just not right!  :ack:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":3by2q9wh]Best be thinking of what they are going to be known as !



ALT..........Atomic Larry Turds![/quote:3by2q9wh]

Atomic Wolfe Turds of course! Duh!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":20aansrn][quote="Cliff H.":20aansrn]Best be thinking of what they are going to be known as !



ALT..........Atomic Larry Turds![/quote:20aansrn]

Atomic Wolfe Turds of course! Duh![/quote:20aansrn] 

I thought AWT's were ABT's made with habanero's instead of jalap's.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atomic Wolfe Turds of course! Duh![/quote:2aly5lfv] 

I thought AWT's were ABT's made with habanero's instead of jalap's.







[/quote:2aly5lfv]

Those are "Wolf" turds, mine are "Wolfe" turds.  Make a note of it!   8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":1ync1j03]Best be thinking of what they are going to be known as !



ALT..........Atomic Larry Turds![/quote:1ync1j03]
Scooped Wolfe Turds :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atomic Wolfe Turds of course! Duh![/quote:1nh0ge8e] 

I thought AWT's were ABT's made with habanero's instead of jalap's.







[/quote:1nh0ge8e]

Those are "Wolf" turds, mine are "Wolfe" turds.  Make a note of it!   8-[[/quote:1nh0ge8e] :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :slap:


----------

